# Stripped Screws In Vinyl Windows



## whitley1983ak907 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hello, I was hoping to figure out a way to fix my Vinyl windows without replacing them. My townhouse has vinyl casement windows and some of the screws are stripped out. I was hoping to find a way to fix this without replacing the whole window. I did find online where some people suggested filling the holes with epoxy and then re drilling the holes, the only issue I had with this was the holes just go into the frame of the window, it's not a threaded hole so I wasn't sure how well the expoxy would hold. I also found where one person drilled the holes bigger and used rivet inserts however due to the design of the mechanism that opens the window I have little room for adding anything because it will prevent the window from opening, this is also what is preventing me from using larger screws as the bigger screw has a bigger head, even with the bevel, that prevents the arm from passing over another part of the window mechanism. Just curious if anyone had any advice on what would be the best solution. One thing I was wondering if I could do is just flip the window and re drill all new holes. Thanks in advance


----------



## nealtw (Jun 26, 2017)

I found this video but have not used this product.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqjLTU7Hwn8[/ame]


----------



## bud16415 (Jun 26, 2017)

Just drill a new hole close to the other hole in the vinyl. If the counter sink is needed then use a larger drill first and just make a drill point and then drill the body hole thru.


----------



## whitley1983ak907 (Jun 26, 2017)

nealtw said:


> I found this video but have not used this product.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqjLTU7Hwn8


Hi, thanks for your reply. I found that product but I'm concerned that it won't hold up to repetitive usage.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 26, 2017)

whitley1983ak907 said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply. I found that product but I'm concerned that it won't hold up to repetitive usage.



Like I said, I have not used it, but you could do some tests if you could find an old window to play on.


----------



## whitley1983ak907 (Jun 26, 2017)

bud16415 said:


> Just drill a new hole close to the other hole in the vinyl. If the counter sink is needed then use a larger drill first and just make a drill point and then drill the body hole thru.


Hey neatw. I did this for a quick fix however moving the screw hole causes the window to not close smoothly, it gets stuck at one point and you have to assist it.


----------



## bud16415 (Jun 26, 2017)

whitley1983ak907 said:


> Hey neatw. I did this for a quick fix however moving the screw hole causes the window to not close smoothly, it gets stuck at one point and you have to assist it.



There could have been a shim at that location. Another trick I can offer is to use a longer screw not bigger in diameter.  

Nealtw


----------



## nealtw (Jun 26, 2017)

whitley1983ak907 said:


> Hey neatw. I did this for a quick fix however moving the screw hole causes the window to not close smoothly, it gets stuck at one point and you have to assist it.



Yeah, Bud's been called all kinds of names before.:trophy:


----------



## bud16415 (Jun 26, 2017)

nealtw said:


> Yeah, Bud's been called all kinds of names before.:trophy:



Just dont call me late for dinner.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 26, 2017)

whitley1983ak907 said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply. I found that product but I'm concerned that it won't hold up to repetitive usage.



The way he did the patch, he would end up with double thickness in the area or if that is to thick you could just glue a tab top and bottom and a whole new piece where the screws go.

I have seen welding done with a soldering iron but you would want to play with some scrape and learn how that works.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 26, 2017)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuA6d49Z7Rc[/ame]


----------



## whitley1983ak907 (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks, I think I'm gonna contact the manufacturer and see if they suggest using the patch for screw locations.


----------



## joecaption (Jun 26, 2017)

Hoping I'm missing something.
Did not see a picture or what screws your having issues with.
The screws in the locks at the top of the bottom sash?
Just not seeing how any epoxy, longer screws, or using a soldering iron is going to be of much help.
If it's the locks is there any reason they can not be removed and moved over at least 1/2?


----------



## nealtw (Jun 26, 2017)

I assumed  that we were talking about the crank hardware screw holes.
If that is the case, maybe just changing the hardware to one with different hole location would work.
https://www.homewindowrepair.com/hinges.html


----------



## whitley1983ak907 (Jun 26, 2017)

It is the crank hardware and screw holes, not the sash. I emailed the manufacturer of that vinyl repair kit and they said that it could be used to replace areas where the screws had stripped out. I'll let you all know how that works. thanks for all the replies


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jul 4, 2017)

Depending on the mat'l thickness, you can get 1/4" dia. inserts that screw in with coarse male threads and present a 6-32 machine screw female thread.
They have a screwdriver slot to allow them to be screwed in.


----------

